# Never had this happen before



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So my wife and I had really good t-bone steaks last night for dinner. We have the lift top coffee table that we eat at in the living room of the apartment. After we finished dinner we were going to decorate the Christmas tree so I left the plates on the coffee table and dropped it back down into place so if the dogs ran into it, it wouldn't fall over on them. Of course, that's where my mistake happened because as soon as I walked 2 feet away from the coffee table, Matley snatched what was left of my steak and bone and took off. I spun around and went to grab him and he dropped it and took off. All we could do was just laugh. I have never had a dog that would do that ever. Haha.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

My PWD will steal anything with a flavor when given the chance. We can't leave anything within her reach which includes the countertop!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I've got just one word for our canine friends - Opportunists!!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Haha. Yeah, it was hilarious I'll say that. I'll know better for next time though. I will not be leaving anything delicious out again. Haha.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

did he eat the cooked bone?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

No he dropped it as soon as I turned around.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

All three of mine would gladly steal any food. About ten years, we had a dog door going to the kennel. Our then Sheltie stole bag of bagels, bunch of bananas & bunch of tomatoes, at different times, then ran out the door. By the time we ran outside, food was gone. Both of our sons never smartened up & Tucker got quite a few sandwiches & pizza.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Hahaha. Oh wow. Yeah it's going to get used to having the keep my food far away from him. Haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

I think most dogs would probably steal a steak if given the chance! I have a cat that would also do so!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, I don't blame him at all, it was an amazing steak. My wife and I had been marinating it over night. It was delicious.


----------

